# Google Now



## kysuperstar99 (Sep 9, 2011)

I am wanting to get google now on my phone. I am rooted but still stock. I have 6.16.300.XT908.ACG.en.US 4.0.4 Do I need to be on a custom rom to install it. If so which one is best. I have tried to flash that velvet file but cant seem to flash it. Is there something I need to do to get it to flash. Also is there a ics rom that already has google now built in


----------



## woohoo033 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am also interested in this. Also, to root it, did you just follow the Droid Razr instructions?


----------



## moymndz (Mar 6, 2013)

I rooted my razr about 6 months ago. I learned a lot from this guy. http://droidrazrroot.com/
im on build 5 AOKP for spyder (codename for razr/razr maxx)
make sure you get the gapps zip file as well. *BOLDED RED*
I used safestrap 3.05 btw
watch http://droidrazrroot.com/ videos to get better info on what to do and stay safe without messing up your phone

NOTE!!!!
at first google now search DID NOT WORK!
I had to flash several times and updated Google Now and finally started working
GL


----------



## moymndz (Mar 6, 2013)

This build from AOKP will bring you up to 4.2.2 btw


----------

